# Giveaway: Wolverine Outfitting You From Head To Toe



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We are so excited to announce that we have partnered with *Wolverine* to outfit *TWO* members from head to toe just in time for cooler weather!

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question.

*How do you keep warm on the job site?*

On *October 19, 2016* we will do a random drawing to select TWO winners.

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._

*Each winner will choose one pair of boots from the following list, one jacket, one heavyweight long sleeve flannel shirt, one pair of pants, along with a pair of DuraShocks Work Mid Socks, outfitting them head to toe.*

*Wolverine Legend DuraShocks CarbonMax Safety Toe 6” *
In the Legend work boot, Wolverine introduces an all-new DuraShocks technology with a fully integrated energy return system to build more comfort into every step, absorbing shock and returning energy.









The boot is engineered for performance, combining the comfort of DuraShocks with a chiseled-edge rubber lug outsole to deliver superior grip in varied conditions, shedding mud and debris. Durable direct-attach construction is waterproof and flexible, ideal for the longest, busiest days on the job.






*Men’s Ironwood Jacket*
Lack nothing in this jacket. Keep the cold at bay with a lofty warm sherpa lining and storm cuffs at the neck, wrists, and waist to seal in the warmth and create a barrier from the cold. 









Easy movement thanks to a fully gusseted bi swing back and articulated elbows. Easy access to pockets and a quick close feature thanks to magnetic closures.




*
Wolverine Renegade Jacket*
A work jacket that is built to last. Cotton duck shell bonded to micro fleece will keep you warm and comfortable.









It's designed to work for you with no shoulder seams and easy movement articulated elbows.





*Elkhart Long Sleeve Shirt*
A traditional twill shirt that is peached and garment washed for soft, ready-to-wear comfort.









*Redwood Heavyweight Long Sleeve Flannel Shirt*
Our beefiest flannel that will allow you to meet winter head on. Two-sided brushed for softness and ultimate comfort.









*
Escape Long Sleeve Flannel Shirt*
Our exclusive Peak Flannel brings ultimate comfort and performance together. The yarn blend allows this to be quick to dry and easy care while still giving a soft and comfortable feel.









*1-PK DuraShocks Work Mid Sock*
30% Coolmax® Polyester, 30% Cotton, 32% Nylon, 6% Spandex, 2% NanoGLIDE®








*
Men’s Hammer Loop Jean*
Hardworking denim in a traditional carpenter style pant that is reinforced in all the right places. With triple needle stitching and belt loops sewn into the waistband, they are made to last through the toughest jobs.








*
Men’s Hammer Loop Pant*
Hardworking canvas in a traditional carpenter style pant that is reinforced in all the right places. With triple needle stitching and belt loops sewn into the waistband, they are made to last through the toughest jobs.








Sponsored by: *Wolverine*


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Keep moving, grow the beard out to keep the face warm and a wool cap on windy days. Hot coffee is also essential to warm from the inside out. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Not too many cold days in my part of the country. Can usually get by with jeans and a long sleeve flannel shirt. Wear coveralls a couple of days a year.


----------



## oravik (Dec 27, 2010)

Work harder , or baeten flukes .


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Keep moving is the number one thing I do. I also layer up, and shed layers when I heat up. Hot coffee and a long beard get the job done during the Michigan winters.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Even here in SoCal it can get cold in the winter, not too often but when it does insulated boots, fleece beanie, layers for when it does warm up and like the rest hot coffee.

Andy.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My old boss used to say "The heat is in the tools" While there is some truth to that, I suit up in layers with under armor, a nice hoodie, and I even slide those fireman boots over when I am trudging through the mess.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

As the weather changes and it does here in Montana. I start layering my clothes, hoodies with vest, jeans . Gets colder maybe bibs or lined pants with heavier boots, flannel shirts , stocking cap. Still layer upper part as I tend to get to warm working in in cold weather. Also what helps is a nice heated work trailer with coffee.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

It's not unusual to hit 40 below in my neck of the woods. 

Keep moving. Catching a chill is easy to do and hard to get rid of in a cold environment. 

Layer properly. Overestimate the cold. You can strip layers off easily but you'll be cursing if you need more and didn't bring any. 

Bring replacement clothing. Sometimes you sweat through your socks then your feet freeze and mild frostbite can set in. Switch out your socks at lunch and it can save you a lot of trouble. 

Become a finisher. Working out in the cold sucks. :laughing:


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

The older I get the more I try to bid inside work for the winter. But always seem to end up outside. 

I stay warm by dressing in layers mostly. Have tried just about everything in the last 20 years and have found what works best for me. One of the most important things is realizing you will have to take more breaks to go warm up through out the day. Just part of the process so you need to bid the jobs a little padded to account for it taking longer. 

A lot of it is mind over matter. Kind of like getting in cold water, you just have to jump in. Just like you have to just get out there and get to work. Dress good and keep working and don't think about the cold and take a few extra coffee breaks and before you know it the day is almost over. A nice warm lunch also helps.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Layered clothing. While layers are good so you can peel a couple off if it warms up through the day, they're also more effective than a single heavy coat/pants.

Hot drinks help too.

Most effective of course, as long as you have the opportunity and the energy, is to keep moving. Nothing's much worse than being stuck doing some tedious task in one spot on a ladder.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

1st. Wolverine is practically family being it's origins are my stomping grounds; family has been with the company as well.

When at work, I wear a pair of their DuraShocks boots with 3M™*Thinsulate™, wool socks, layered under armor with Jobman work pants. My upper is usually under armor, or some other layer, with a heavy jacket. Stocking cap or baseball hat, depending on how cold.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

A good pair of socks and layers work for me. Can start at -20c in the morning and be 5c above at then end of the day so layers are key 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Actually,I try not to take on large masonry jobs in winter weather. The winter protection needed is costly (enclosures,fuel for heaters etc.) Production goes down costs up = real tight margins. If we must though,it is layers of clothing and a fire barrel for the mortar makers.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Layers are the most important 
More thin layers is better then one big coat
Stay moving


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

Here in. Northeast Ohio it is not uncommon to get to sub-zero temps during the winter months. I usually have to layer flannels, thermals, beanie, jackets and multiple pairs of socks if I'm working outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just have a short walk from the house to the truck, from the truck to the shop. I just try to make sure I have pants on.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Merino wool, smartwool socks, waterproof boots and a good thermos.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Warm feet are a huge factor walking through snow or the cold ground and its easy accomplish. Other things like tucking in your shirt and hoodie are a must to keep out drafts. The cold is one thing.....and the wind is another its the worst.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Top and bottom Columbia thermals over my polkadot undies, merino socks, Duluth firehose pants, two Superseal sweatshirts, a fresh pair of thermal boots, polar penguin gloves and a nice tight fitting thermal hat.

I usually also buy a fresh case of foot and hand warmers and leave them in the truck...really come in handy during those brutal days.

Logistics come into play as well, when you can...stay dry, follow the sun, avoid the winds and no long lunches.

Now get back to work!


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm in Florida.
Long Pants and long sleeves keep us warm during the 3 days of winter. Usually back to shorts and T-Shirt by lunch.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm a man, I don't get cold.

When I see a crew frozen solid, I grab a couple twisty 2 x 12s and rub 'em together real fast until they just begin to smolder to thaw them out.

Other times, I just sit in the truck with the heater on - just because I don't want to get in their way...

:jester:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Stay dry, keep moving. Schedule inside work for the coldest days if possible.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

To re-iterate, layering is very important here. It can get fairly cold for Calif. in morning, sometimes close to 32 deg. at dawn (rarely but it does happen) then warm up into the 70s'. Gloves and jacket in the morning then peel away as the day progresses.

Insulated boots can be a problem if you don't bring other shoes as it warms.



Andy.


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

I keep warm by just dressing up. And drinking alot of hot coffee. And just suffer.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

The colder it is the faster I work. But seriously good thermal base layer are great along with other layers. I don't like coveralls to work in.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Synthetic longies, fleece hat, maybe a fleece jacket... Things don't get too cool in my neck of the woods. (Up north, it used to be everything plus insulated coveralls. Makes me shiver just thinking about those days. Brrr!)


----------



## mtb (Oct 11, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's a great idea right there!!:laughing: Are you in Kailua-Kona??
> 
> Now if you were working on those telescopes you could get cold:whistling




I'm on the Hilo side... Plenty of rain but that's as bad as it gets. Sometimes I wish it we had a mild winter but I'd probably have to find an inside job if I ever lived anywhere actually cold. 

The coldest Weather I've ever worked in was when I was doing creek restoration in the redwoods. Northern California is tropical compared to Ohio where my wife grew up though.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

I still haven't figured this one out, so I switched to inside work. Worked outside for a few years, and I didn't mind the weather, but my hands couldnt handle it. Once it hit freezing, they were begin to hurt to an unbearable level. Sucked it up for as long as I could.
Another thing that I tried was layering, but I would sweat so much that when I would slow down, the sweat would almost freeze and again, I'd be miserable.
If I have to work outside, I mainly just keep on a sweater and jeans. Trying to move around like the Michelin man is another annoyance. I just need to find a pair of gloves that actually keep my hands warm and I'll stop complaining.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

My approach is simple I dress in multiple layers and strip down as the day goes on,.


----------



## MikeFL (Oct 7, 2016)

> How do you keep warm on the job site?


I dress in layers and stay dry. It's easy to "peel the layers" as it warms up or as the work warms me up, then put the layers back on as it gets colder. The key is to stay dry, especially the feet!


----------



## goephoto (Jan 14, 2016)

When working on a tile job I have to use a bucket warmer in my tile saw. Using a tile saw outside during the winter can be miserable. If I don't use the bucket warmer the pump can freeze. Also cold water hitting my face from the saw spray gets annoying. Also usually work in a hoodie to stay warm. Disposable hand warmers are one of the best inventions too!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I just go outside.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh feeling lucky about this one, yup when old man winter rears his ugly head we break out the hoodies and closed toe shoes. No flip flops for at least a week round here. Brrrr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

For me, it's all about layering. I wear thermal, long sleeve T, short sleeve T, hoodie, and insulted overalls. As it starts warming up, its easy to start shedding off the layers. 

Plus its hard to lay brick with big parkas on.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Over the years I have done my share of cold weather work,these days I take it on a day to day basis when possible. 

Yes layering is important but when I let out the dog in the morning and he comes back right away i'm probably not going in :whistling


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

At some point even my legs need extra, and I break out the thermals.
But that;s after I already have several layers on my torso.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I like to layer up because I can shed them as needed, if needed. Usually long sleeve tee, hoodie, jacket and beanie. If really cold temps, insulated pants or long johns and jeans or bibs. Wool socks and boots.


----------



## larry228 (Feb 19, 2009)

A client owns a clothing manufacturing company. Last winter he gave me 6 of their fleece pullovers, probably the warmest shirt I own. With under armor below, this keeps my torso pretty comfortable all day

Or, I just work indoors...


----------



## brown1701 (Apr 20, 2007)

I keep moving and wear layers. Hot chocolate takes care of everything else.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It gets cold in Fort Myers:blink:


Yep, for 27 minutes on January15th. Then after that we're fine and have to put our cutoff sleeves back on.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Since I have Nordic blood...cold is not a problem unless it's windy...an ambient temperature down to about 25 is tolerable with no wind....when it's real nasty union suit and full coveralls should do it....shoes are a different story....feet are the first to suffer


----------



## allaboutfun (Aug 25, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Simple. Layers. It's better to take stuff off than wishing you had something else.

Most day through the winter its a touque, gloves, tmax, and a hoodie. On the really cold day of -20 or lower I have a heavier hoodie or a carhart jacket. With wool socks and boots good to -100.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Keeping warm isn't usually an issue. 1st, I'm not one to really get cold. 2, I don't work outside all that much. Although for this season I seem to be outdoors quite a bit. And 3, dress in layers of thin clothing. Remove/add as necessary.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Still haven't got the hands figured out but like most everyone - coffee, layers, especially wool socks (2nd pair for after lunch)
Biggest thing to remember on layers is to take them off so you don't start sweating, you start sweating you will pay for it dearly later


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Keeping warm isn't usually an issue. 1st, I'm not one to really get cold. 2, I don't work outside all that much. Although for this season I seem to be outdoors quite a bit. And 3, dress in layers of thin clothing. Remove/add as necessary.


With your nice little cozy shop? Why are you even a contestant ???:whistling:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't want to be cold walking the 12' from my truck to the shop door. That's why.:whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I get that!! Are you hiring?


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

I find it difficult to stay warm without wolverine outfit. But I've made do with layers, start with thermal underwear, cloths and enough winter gear to make me look like a marshmallow.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 340305
> 
> 
> We are so excited to announce that we have partnered with *Wolverine* to outfit *TWO* members from head to toe just in time for cooler weather!
> ...


I'm like :blink: DUDE!! Naw!!! I've never been that warm! :no::no:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I try and stay indoors these days. Though doing more service work, I am outdoors, but for a short time. The rain is my worst nemesis. Too cold and I stay home. It rarely gets that cold here, but dumping buckets, that's a different story.

If I am out in the cold, it's usually a long sleeve t-shirt over a short sleeve t-shirt. Then my jacket or a hoodie. If it is really cold, then some coveralls.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

To cold.... As in below 50?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe 35. Don't like cold.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cdshaw (Oct 20, 2014)

Layer up the clothes and take off when you get warm and put back on when start getting cold. Coffee and staying busy moving helps as well but some task don't require a lot of movement.


----------



## cnm29801 (Nov 24, 2008)

Seems like it's an ongoing project to just stay warm some days. Maybe I need to move to a warmer climate, I dislike the cold. Always find easier ways to cool off than stay warm. Staying warm is just so difficult sometimes, but then you finally hit that sweet spot some days and you are finally good like wake up in a warm bed good till you have to walk in a customers home then you get the sweats like your about to have diarrhea sweats, then you try and move the conversation back outside. The struggle is really hard just to stay warm when it's cold for me.


----------



## spark363 (Feb 6, 2015)

Layers...layers...don't leave home without them....you can always peel them off but can't put them on if you don't have them.


----------



## GTBuilds (Aug 31, 2013)

We have a small officer trailer, called the "dog house." The guys and I go in when we get too cold, which can be often here, especially when the wind's blowing and we're framing. 

Other than that -- we all wear layered clothes but that doesn't stop my toes from going numb in a couple of hours when it's really cold out. The worst is the fingers. I've yet to find gloves that are suitable for working.


----------



## force8 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Go Blue or should I say Burrrrrr*

Since I live in Florida and the clothes wouldn't fit me anyway, I'd be happy for a new down vest and jacket. That works, along with jumping up and down and blowing on my hands. :clap:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 29, 2016)

blacktop said:


> I'm like :blink: DUDE!! Naw!!! I've never been that warm! :no::no:


Depends how cold it is. 
What do you mean by cold?


----------



## GermanAguirre (Oct 25, 2011)

In Illinois best to dress in layers. Today was a cool fall morning. Work T shisrt, then flannel shirt, and the sweatshirt, as it warmed up removed sweatshirt, later flannel and by noon was in T shirt


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 340305
> *How do you keep warm on the job site?*


My Makita heated jacket works great even worn under a heavier jacket as a vest. Heavy socks, a really warm hat, leggings when needed, and a pair of Atlas work gloves. My feet always seem to get cold, as do my fingers. 

"If you're cold, you are not working hard enough."


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Dress in layers and keep moving :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

OOOOhhhhhhhh:blink:


----------



## Diligence (Oct 17, 2016)

Like the majority of other posters, layered clothing, coffee and keep moving!


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Afternoon dance offs help too.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> How do you keep warm on the job site?


With what I do, there is a thin line between being overdressed and under-dressed.

Wear to much clothing, be a little too active and the next thing you know you're sweating, which is not good in frigid temps.

Wear too little clothing and you end up freezing.

I have been known to say more than a few times through the winter, "Looks like I've worn the wrong shirt today."

The weather reports here are also pretty sketchy. :sad:

I try to keep extra layers in the truck just for those days the forecast is for mid forties, and the reality is mid 20's. 

Of course there is always what I call the heater......


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> What do you mean by cold?


I pulled this T Square out the truck with snow on it .

I sat It against a mini scaffold . When I pulled the mini away The T Square stood up by Itself !!!

I'd call that cold! :laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

blacktop said:


> I pulled this T Square out the truck with snow on it .
> 
> I sat It against a mini scaffold . When I pulled the mini away The T Square stood up by Itself !!!
> 
> I'd call that cold! :laughing:


My socks do that when it's hot.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I rely on table muscle to keep me insulated and warm. 

Hoodie and better socks if it's cold.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This thread is now closed while I complete the drawings.

I will re-open it once I have the information together.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

gbruzze1 said:


> Gotta layer up. Also, need to keep moving. It's way colder first thing in the morning before I have a chance to get the blood flowing. A hot beverage helps too.





Frank Castle said:


> Layers. Long johns. Keeping my head and neck covered.
> Oh yeah - and keep moving.


Congratulations to our winners! :biggrin2:

Each winner will choose one pair of boots from the list, one jacket, one heavyweight long sleeve flannel shirt, one pair of pants, along with a pair of DuraShocks Work Mid Socks, outfitting them head to toe.

I will be contacting you soon with information on how to receive your head to toe package from Wolverine.

In the meantime, please take a look at the first post in this thread and decide what your choices will be.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Attention Winners!

I need you to PM me your choices as quickly as possible so that I can get this set up with Wolverine for you. I will not be here next week so I want to get this handled so that you don't have to wait until I return.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I rely on table muscle to keep me insulated and warm.
> 
> Hoodie and better socks if it's cold.


"table muscle"

:laughing::laughing:
:blink:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> "table muscle"
> 
> :laughing::laughing:
> :blink:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Them Texans got some sayings don't they!!:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Congratulations to our winners! :biggrin2:
> 
> Each winner will choose one pair of boots from the list, one jacket, one heavyweight long sleeve flannel shirt, one pair of pants, along with a pair of DuraShocks Work Mid Socks, outfitting them head to toe.
> 
> ...


Oh well....back to the tatters !!


----------



## brimac (Jun 15, 2013)

I put on layers so that I can adjust to my level of exertion, and use a heated jacket.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Cricket said:


> Congratulations to our winners! :biggrin2:...


This is Awesome!! I never win anything. This is just in time. I needed new winter gear! :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Frank Castle said:


> This is Awesome!! I never win anything. This is just in time. I needed new winter gear! :thumbsup:


Hey Dude! Loan me a pair of socks!!! :laughing:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Hey Dude! Loan me a pair of socks!!! :laughing:


Gimme a chance to check 'em out first.

Besides, socks are like underwear, non-loaners. :laughing:
If I do send some your way - You can keep 'em. :laughing:


----------

